# Help! Major 17jewels Incabloc



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

I have a Watch that was given to me by my Grandmother it belonged to my Grandfater. Can someone tell me something about this Watch. The Crystal definately needs to be replaced. I had replaced the Leather Band with this cheesy metal band. It still works great as long as you wind it up. On the Dial it says Majot 17 Jewels, Unbreakable mainspring and Incabloc, (whatever that means). On the back it says Cased and timed by Precision Watchcraftsmen, Water resistant, shock resistant, antimagnetic and stainless steel. Photo below










Thanks, Jerome


----------



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

I left out one major detail. Right below the 6 it says T Swiss T . If that means anything. Thanks for your help.

Jerome


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

17 Jewel means it's a good fully jewled movement, jewels (man made rubies) are used as pivot ponts etc for their almost frictionless properties to make the watch run smoother.

Incabloc is a shock protection system to help prevent damage to the hair spring and balance should you drop it.

Unbreakable mainspring means just that ie it shouldn't break, a common problem with older watches.

Swiss means is is a swiss made movement (Switzerland being the home of the quality watch makers) the T's stand for tritium the material used for the luminous compound.

I've never heard of the MAJOR brand before.


----------



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

pg tips said:


> 17 Jewel means it's a good fully jewled movement, jewels (man made rubies) are used as pivot ponts etc for their almost frictionless properties to make the watch run smoother.
> 
> Incabloc is a shock protection system to help prevent damage to the hair spring and balance should you drop it.
> 
> ...


pg tips, thanks for the break down of what everything means. I learned something today. I still want to know about the MAJOR brand though. I never heard of it either, all I know is In Jamaica where I am from it was once governed by the British so we got a lot of British items imported there.

Jerome


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

There have been hundreds of small watch companies who are no longer around and who it`s almost impossible to find any information on now









Actually there are still a lot of Swiss watch manufacturer`s around that most people are not familiar with









There have been quite a few `British`& Swiss etc watches which were really just either bought in with their name put on the dial or assembled here from parts brought in from Switzerland and/or other countries









Good luck with finding details about your `Major`try google and also Ebay in case if one comes up for sale the seller posts some information


----------



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

Mach, thanks for the info. Think I will just try to get the Crystal replaced have it serviced and put on a nice Black Leather Band like it had when I received it. Wear it and enjoy it.

Thanks, Jerome


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Frogman said:


> Mach, thanks for the info. Think I will just try to get the Crystal replaced have it serviced and put on a nice Black Leather Band like it had when I received it. Wear it and enjoy it.
> 
> Thanks, Jerome
> 
> ...


Best thing to do with it


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

Frogman said:


> Mach, thanks for the info. Think I will just try to get the Crystal replaced have it serviced and put on a nice Black Leather Band like it had when I received it. Wear it and enjoy it.
> 
> Thanks, Jerome
> 
> ...


In all likelyhood you have an easily recognizeable serviecable Swiss movement in there, regardles of what brand is on the face. As for the face, there are a few proffesional restorers out there who could restore it for you to almost perfect condition. Ususally the price of the restoration is not worth the price of the watch, but if you inetend on keeping it and wearing it for a long time, then the expense might be worth it to you.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a nice looking watch Frogman. I'll bet it was a stunning piece when new.

It still has charm and a lot of character now and is a good addition to any collection. IMO

I wonder about it's history, as I do with any vintage watch.

I guess that's what it's all about, for me.


----------



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

Isthmus said:


> Frogman said:
> 
> 
> > Mach, thanks for the info. Think I will just try to get the Crystal replaced have it serviced and put on a nice Black Leather Band like it had when I received it. Wear it and enjoy it.
> ...


I am thinking about getting it restored since it belonged to my Grandfather, most likely I will pass it down to my oldest son once he can appreciate something like this.


----------



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

Stan said:


> That's a nice looking watch Frogman. I'll bet it was a stunning piece when new.
> 
> It still has charm and a lot of character now and is a good addition to any collection. IMO
> 
> ...


Stan, I was hoping someone on this Forum would have heard of the brand "Major" and could have shed some light on this piece for me, I am also curious about the history.


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

Frogman said:


> Isthmus said:
> 
> 
> > Frogman said:
> ...


If you are interested in swiss watch restoration, try contacting Jack at IWW:

http://www.angelfire.com/blues/andcameysiww/Firstpage.html

I understand he works wonders on Swiss watches and chrono's. I'm not sure if he refinishes faces, but if he doesn't he can probably point you in the right direction for that kind of work.


----------

